# Info and Feedback on Soilmaster Select substrate (charcoal color)



## fishstein (Dec 12, 2005)

Hi All,

I'm a longtime Seachem Flourite user, but I've always wanted to use a darker substrate. Even regular Flourite is quite red. Seachem says it will be releasing a black flourite soon, but that may not be for many months. And Flourite is on the expensive side. 

Several APC members have suggested low cost Soilmaster Select, about $20 for a 50lb bag, as an excellent dark substrate. I've been told it won't change water chemistry or leach nutrients into the water column. 

I'll be helping a newbie friend with a new planted tank setup (probably 75 gallon) and I'm considering using Soilmaster Select. Can anyone tell me:

1) is it heavy enough to hold down plants?

2) does planting new plants or cleaning tend to easily disturb it and cloud the water?

3) about what size are the granules? About the size of a grain of sand or an average size chip of Flourite, or in between?

4) anyone have any closeup pics of the granule size and look? Saw a few pics on web, but all were taken from a distance, too far away to see granule size.

5) will the granules compact over time or maintain their integrity and maintain good water flow throughout the substrate? I prefer single composition substrate, supplemented a bit by Seachem substrate plant tabs, for ease of setup and care. I hope Soilmaster doesn't work better with a 2 layer approach, which would require a harder non-compacting material for one layer. 

6) where's the best place to get it? Garden supply places? I'm in NY, any ideas on best places to order from? I found it at a garden center place, but it's located in MA. Shipping for a 50lb bag could be very expensive. I'll continue to check garden supply places in NY, any suggestions would be much appreciated. I'll be happy to share any good sources I find.

Thanks,

Fishstein


----------



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

> where's the best place to get it?


http://www.lesco.com/
Check if they have a store near you using their locator.


----------



## fishstein (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks Wiste, but that's the same place I found in MA (Boston).
Great price though, only $16 for a 50lb bag.


----------



## fishstein (Dec 12, 2005)

Just found this post on another forum, which answers a few but not all of my questions. Sharing what I've found:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/substrate/23222-soilmaster-select-substrate-5.html

"If you call Pro's Choice, they will give you the nearest distributor that has Soilmaster, not carries it but has it. Lesco sometimes will give you the "gotta order a pallet" story. Find the nearest distributor, make a run, get plenty for your buddies. Me and a buddy just made a run, picked up 8 bags, they even wanted us to take the broken bags away for them, for need of a pickup. They were pretty amazed when we told them what we were going to do with it, was a supply store for sporting goods and athletic field maintenance. Make a couple of phone calls and get amazed!

From their website http://www.oildri.com/agri/turbase.htm

"For more information about our sports field products, please fill out the form below or contact us at:

Pro's Choice
410 N. Michigan Avenue, Suite 400
Chicago, Illinois 60611

Toll Free: 888-424-7672
Phone: 312/321-1515
Fax: 312/321-9525
Email: [email protected]"

I was told while we were checking out the different types, Soilmaster comes from the Mississippi and select is fired for a longer period of time.

Soilmaster is very light, about 1/3 the weight of the Onyx sand I mix it with....DC"


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

fishstein said:


> 1) is it heavy enough to hold down plants?


Yes.



fishstein said:


> 2) does planting new plants or cleaning tend to easily disturb it and cloud the water?


No.



fishstein said:


> 3) about what size are the granules? About the size of a grain of sand or an average size chip of Flourite, or in between?


http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/swoape-forum/10563-soilmaster-setup-pics.html



fishstein said:


> 4) anyone have any closeup pics of the granule size and look? Saw a few pics on web, but all were taken from a distance, too far away to see granule size.


And again... http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/swoape-forum/10563-soilmaster-setup-pics.html



fishstein said:


> 5) will the granules compact over time or maintain their integrity and maintain good water flow throughout the substrate? I prefer single composition substrate, supplemented a bit by Seachem substrate plant tabs, for ease of setup and care. I hope Soilmaster doesn't work better with a 2 layer approach, which would require a harder non-compacting material for one layer.


They should. It's a hardened clay that should maintain pretty well. I've got one 10g with the red that is doing just fine


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

For some reason I missed that soil master thread. Thanks for posting that up. Soil master does look like a great alternative for those on the budget.

-John N.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Well...it's in the SWOAPE forum. Not intuitive.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Fishstein,

As for Soilmaster Charcoal, the Lesco in Worchester has it, $16 a bag. If your interested, I could give you half a bag that I want to unload, free of course but you would have to come get it. I'm in western Mass, Amherst actually. So if you ever in the area.... According to every lesco from Maine to Ct, and also the Lesco website, the only store east of the Mississippi that has charcoal is the Worchester store adn they have recieved calls from folks all over the US about shipping. They won't ship. Besides, by the time you factor in shipping 100lbs it would be cheaper to come pick it up or buy ADA, Eco-Complete or Flourite.

It is a bit light, true but I always recommend 3-4+ inches of substrate regardless of brand. It is the same size or smaller than the "average" size of Flourite.


----------



## BlauerDrakken (Feb 23, 2007)

This sounds almost exactly like what I had been seeking to establish in my 100 Gal. The only question I would have, is should I fear other reprocussions when using this method in a brackish tank?


----------



## yoink (Aug 31, 2005)

Soilmaster select charcoal

Wet









Dry


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

I just recieved 66lbs of it and it has lowered my ph quite a bit. Then changed colors once I got in the tank. So much work


----------

